# Collections missing on new kindle paperwhite



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

I thought I downloaded collections yesterday, but the option is greyed out today on my new paperwhite. There was an update.. It doesn't show if I select ALL or Downloaded.

They still exist. On my old paperwhite they show under Cloud or On Device.

I restarted it, which did not change anything.

Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Also this is weird. I created a new collection. (DailyRead) and I can see that in ALL and Downloaded. Now the sort bt collection is no longer greyed out, but my old collections don't show 

On my old paperwhite, the new collection doesn't show in Cloud either.

Bummer if the collection info is no longer there.

Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

An Amazon forum helped me.
To download books in collections you have to do the followimg:
Tap ALL, select Filter menu and select Collections. (This is like the last option, so scroll way down)
Make sure everything else is deselected. You can now see the Collections.
Long press on each Collection and select Add to Download. 

After you have done that, tap the Filter menu and deselect collections. Now you can select the Sort menu and it will show books in collections

Download some books. Now you can sect Sort on the Downloaded option and it shows the downloaded books in collections.

I forgot to include one of collections when I selected "Add to Download". It was a series, so it really doesn't matter since now you can group books by series.

However I might go back and do that because only books and not series are grouped in collections. So in the Collection view, it shows Collections and then all the series just follow it. Kind of messy looking.


Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


----------

